# Success Stories



## JesseWZ (14 Oct 2010)

We have a horror stories topic, but none for success stories. I'll go first. 

Today, using the 500 Int reward for 5 bad guys hunted down, and some thinking ahead I went from level 20 to level 26.


----------



## crooks.a (14 Oct 2010)

Well, I usually play AO in the mornings when I wake up, deplete my CR and leave for the day.

One morning, I think I managed to get about 210 Int by doing general missions.


----------



## bdave (15 Oct 2010)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> We have a horror stories topic, but none for success stories. I'll go first.
> 
> Today, using the 500 Int reward for 5 bad guys hunted down, and some thinking ahead I went from level 20 to level 26.



I did something similar. I rode a wave of Int rewards up several levels.
Was awesome.


----------



## DominikEthier (15 Oct 2010)

My greatest story: Finding one int! then another, then another, and so on so forth!  8)


----------



## crooks.a (4 Nov 2010)

I finally accelerated enough to be able to see myself on the roster without scrolling down on the list -- #15!


----------



## a.schamb (4 Nov 2010)

Since I've really started playing (this past week), I've moved up from 300 something to 160.


----------



## Exarch (5 Nov 2010)

A week or two ago I hit sort of a "critical mass", the perfect combination of a high-value mission in FOB Ghundy Ghar and enough combat readiness to fully level up, thus refilling my readiness multiple times.. If I remember correctly, I went from lvl 41 to lvl 50 in one day, and the only reason I didn't gain another 5 levels was because I ran out of milpoints to buy the necessary equipment for the mission. 

I have access to 5 higher-level areas (insurgency cleared in 2 of them) than Ghundy Ghar, but haven't yet found a better mission.


----------



## NavyShooter (5 Nov 2010)

Exarch,

The HVM I have at Ghundy Ghar is a 14:1 return ratio (14.38 to be exact)

I've got an unlocked HVM that shows up a few levels after where you're at (you have to unlock another location, Arghanhab) that is 17:1 return (17.53 actually)  

I just unlocked that one tonight, and based on my level and experience, it's starting percentage is 98% success.  

This is pleasing.......means that with my 430 CR's, I'll be able to get 7538 points instead of 6192...  a considerable improvement.

I have a mission that is a 22:1 return ratio unlocked, but it's a 52% chance of success right now (started at 28%!!) The average rate of return for that would be 9460 points for my CR level, except that the 6 times I've tried the mission so far, I've had about a 2 successful missions.....so the 354 points I've expended has returned for me only 2608 CE's....or a real rate of return of 7:1.....not so good.  I'm thus avoiding that mission 'til my skills climb to the point that it's a 90+ percent success rate....else it's a waste of CR's

NS


----------



## a.schamb (6 Nov 2010)

Woo! Today has been very successful! Thanks to attacking Taliban leaders, purchasing a bunch of medal incentives, I have gone up 3 ranks and have already completed two of the daily challenges.


----------



## crooks.a (6 Nov 2010)

I like the Arghandab HVM, but it's currently costing me 100MPs every mission.


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Nov 2010)

It gets worse....when you level up, you spend 800 for another LAV, then another C-6, and more ammo each time....FUN!!!!


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Nov 2010)

Success story for everyone tonight... you get a free hour of CR regen!!!


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Nov 2010)

Booyeah!!!

Free CR's!!!!!!!!!

NS


----------



## navymich (9 Nov 2010)

Wasn't sure where to put this, but figure it is a success for army.ca and AO.  Definitely puts some black into the budget and shows alot of dedication and committment.

http://army.ca/milpoints/?user=29186

Over 100,000 MPs purchased today by this user.  They should get a shirt for that!


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Nov 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Wasn't sure where to put this, but figure it is a success for army.ca and AO.  Definitely puts some black into the budget and shows alot of dedication and committment.
> 
> http://army.ca/milpoints/?user=29186
> 
> Over 100,000 MPs purchased today by this user.  They should get a shirt for that!



That's $275 spent on Afghan Ops.... wow.


----------



## Veiledal (9 Nov 2010)

i've gone up 5 levels today so far  ;D


----------



## Veiledal (10 Nov 2010)

and 10 more levels today


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> That's $275 spent on Afghan Ops.... wow.



Don't forget, the more you spend the more you get, so it's not quite that much. Still, some much appreciated support for the game, which translates into more development time.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Nov 2010)

I calculated it based on the "Purchase Milpoints" in his history and the cost of said milpoints on the purchase screen. $275 is accurate.  ;D

Everyone should buy at least some milpoints or subscribe, you're not supporting a faceless game corporation. You're helping the little guy keep stuff like this free!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Nov 2010)

Thanks PC... and I guess I didn't do the math... wow!


----------



## SevenSixTwo (11 Nov 2010)

Are you creating addicts Mike?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Nov 2010)

I hope I'm creating some fun... maybe enough to draw folks back for a few days. Beyond that I'm hoping it's not too disruptive to anyone's time or finances.


----------



## crooks.a (12 Nov 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> I like the Arghandab HVM, but it's currently costing me 100MPs every mission.


...and I just now unlocked the Pashmul HVM. 120 MilPoints per _mission_ on the first level. 21.8:1 return ratio on the first level. 95% Guaranteed chance of success.

Versus the Route Summit HVM. 120 MilPoints per _level_. 25.6:1 return ratio on level 4. 68% Reasonable chance of success.

Doing the Pashmul one is not only a sure thing, but a good return (that is bound to get better), but I don't know if spending the 120 MilPoints per level is a good option at this point (considering that I am aiming for the 50,000 MilPoints medal at the moment).


----------



## a.schamb (21 Nov 2010)

Just went up 5 levels today, thanks to a bunch of incentives, a temporary +40 Max CR, and unlocking my 5th Location  ;D


----------



## a.schamb (21 Nov 2010)

Correction, 6 levels today!  ;D


----------



## crooks.a (21 Nov 2010)

a.schamb said:
			
		

> Correction, 6 levels today!  ;D


Once I get to 50,000 MilPoints, I'll be increasing my Max CR by about 700. That will be a good four days or so (because I'll also, consequently, be doing a big AtD boost).


----------



## navymich (24 Nov 2010)

Success is winning a lottery, or robbing a bank, or selling a kidney:



> 2010-11-24 15:05:55 NFLD Sapper 120000 Purchased  MilPoints



Can you adopt me?


----------



## Exarch (24 Nov 2010)

After manually training equipment for days, I turned a HVM in FOB Zettelmeyer that started at about 37% success rate into a very profitable 90% (soon to be 95%) one, and it only costs me 35MP in ammo per 8156 combat experience. It was well worth it; in the past two days I've shot from 11-12th to 6th.


----------



## crooks.a (25 Nov 2010)

I have 1,180 CR and about 600 AtD right now. Great success!


----------



## Exarch (25 Nov 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> I have 1,180 CR and about 600 AtD right now. Great success!



Oh, bummer. There goes any hope of passing you in the next couple weeks.


----------



## crooks.a (25 Nov 2010)

Yeah no kidding.

"Int Collected:	crooks.a	32,020"
"Combat Experience:	crooks.a	121,860"

and it keeps going up.

Oh, also. You'll be excited for this. The Maywand HVM is currently a 32:1 return and I got 95% chance of success when I unlocked it.


----------



## NavyShooter (30 Nov 2010)

The HVM at Shah Wali Kot shows up as a 37:1 with 98%.....



And, for the first time, I have snuck into the top 5!!!!!!!!!!!!

NS


----------



## NavyShooter (30 Nov 2010)

Oh yeah,

Having the -40 for 3 top, and -40 for three bottom was nice today too....meant I've cleared the insurgencies in ALL 22 areas that I've currently got unlocked!

A good feeling!

It's been a good day, and if things go my way, I might just level up again tonight!

NS


----------



## MPwannabe (30 Nov 2010)

Purchased some Milpoints today, bought 5000 tim-cups for intel gathering, and bought out the medal incentive that increases my base CR by +100!


----------



## navymich (7 Dec 2010)

When I complete all 3 daily challenges today, I will finally hit the 50,000 MPs mark!


----------



## MJP (7 Dec 2010)

I actually made it above 80 successful missions in a row.  Despite having a fairly comparable SA to other people I have always fallen short.


----------



## a.schamb (7 Dec 2010)

MJP said:
			
		

> I actually made it above 80 successful missions in a row.  Despite having a fairly comparable SA to other people I have always fallen short.



I was surprised when I got to about 90 straight the other day  Considering I did a couple missions at an 80% success rate too...


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Dec 2010)

Daily Challenge for 650-ish MP's, PLUS 112 INT!!!!


----------



## navymich (12 Dec 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> When I complete all 3 daily challenges today, I will finally hit the 50,000 MPs mark!



Hit the 50K mark!  (Ok, that was a couple of days ago, just haven't had a chance to post much lately).

Figured I would hit 50k and spend spend spend.  But I've decided to be cheap for a while longer.  Too tempting to get that Level 5: 100K medal.  And it would take me even longer if I started depleting the stock now.  Daily challenges are definitely a great bonus!


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Dec 2010)

I was on the way to 50K, then I accidentally bought a spare Leo.....oopsie!


----------



## navymich (12 Dec 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I was on the way to 50K, then I accidentally bought a spare Leo.....oopsie!



Ouch!  I am getting giddy thinking of the spending spree I will go on when I hit the 100k.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Dec 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I was on the way to 50K, then I accidentally bought a spare Leo.....oopsie!



I ended up with an extra 2 LAVs and a Carl G that cost 2400 milpoints.... expensive mistakes!!!


----------



## navymich (1 Jan 2011)

What a way to start a new year! :cheers:


2011-01-01 00:32:21	airmich	-1000	Afghan Operations: Purchased incentive for MilPoints Balance of 100,000 Medal.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Jan 2011)

This thread needs a new success story: Finally spent all of my 5,000 cups of Timmies coffee, bought them 5 months ago.


----------



## larry Strong (18 Jan 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> This thread needs a new success story: Finally spent all of my 5,000 cups of Timmies coffee, bought them 5 months ago.



I have been frantically trying to stock up on more.......

My new success story is I just beat down 4 AOR's over the last 4.5 days along with a 20 point "Reputation" bonus for 24 hours, and the one where it knocks 40 points of the 3 lowest insurgencies......that was a lot like work. Now to get back to having fun and running missions and drinking Timmies ;D


----------



## larry Strong (10 Mar 2011)

Took down another 5 AOR's with the 60% incentive...finally have a new HVM that won't need me to buy anymore Leo's for awhile I hope. My previous high score HVM was at Zhari District and I am now the proud owner of 8 slightly used  ones.......anyone want to rent some for a while :


----------



## kuchunwah (10 Mar 2011)

success is hard to come by compare to failure...


----------



## larry Strong (28 Mar 2011)

Knocked off my 200'th daily challenge tonight


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (29 Mar 2011)

3 for 3 on the daily challenges.  Only 906 milpoints to go till I break 100k.


----------



## kratz (29 Mar 2011)

I have shot up seven ranks this week and have almost cracked the top 50 players.

This is making up for those 4 months that I was within regular internet access.  ;D




I noted of the 1900+ players, only 600+ have played often enough to get past level 2 in the game.


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (30 Mar 2011)

Captsapper said:
			
		

> 3 for 3 on the daily challenges.  Only 906 milpoints to go till I break 100k.


Might As Well Run The Place incentive purchased for 1000. You have earned +100 Max Combat Readiness as a reward for MilPoints Balance of 100,000. +10 Morale  ;D

Thank you to those that helped contribute to push my MilPoints totals yesterday.


----------



## josh54243 (4 Apr 2011)

Slowly creepin' up...


----------



## infantryian (7 Apr 2011)

I signed up for Afghan Ops when it first premiered, and I decided that it wasn't quite for me. This was until I noticed on the unread posts that the wonderful Tac town gear offers monthly prizes. This peaked my interested enough to dust off my facebook account and I was pleasently surprised with a plethora of new features that make the game a lot more exciting. Not to mention after a few days I noticed that I can access different locations, which is great because I was sick of travelling to Afghanistan all the time.

Anyway, the success story is about my combat readiness. When I started I was not aware about how much CR is important at the beginning of the game. It was tough for me to get back into the swing of things and make it so I could potentially compete for a contest item with only getting a fresh CR only every half hour. Once I realized what i needed to change my only hope was to go for the 30 medals medal in order to have enough CE to level a few times and bump my CR up to 150. With this max CR I was able to lock down a new place and unlock a high CE mission and will hopefully be able to compete with the best in the not to distant future.


----------



## kratz (15 May 2011)

From the day I asked for help it has been  33 days to reach 50,000 MilPoints.

"Through your donations, your support has allowed me to buy such daily items as needed
to advance in the game, and  live to the fullest of my life."  :-X

Ok, I have to stop the joke there. Yes, thank you and I am aiming for 100,000 now.
A special shout out to Chief Stoker, and his crew:
Sapperian, Rheostatic, JohnTBay, kuchunwah, and NinerSix  :nod:

There is a reason this game is enjoyable and you all contribute to making it better.

If I have not said Thank you yet, please let me do so now.


----------



## larry Strong (10 Jun 2011)

5000 missions done ;D rank 215


----------



## kratz (10 Jun 2011)

Congratulations Larry.  :nod:
Have fun with the game.


----------



## larry Strong (11 Jun 2011)

kratz said:
			
		

> Congratulations Larry.  :nod:
> Have *fun* with the game.




Always ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Jun 2011)

Nice!


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (26 Jun 2011)

woo hoo 50th to Level 100


Small victories ....


----------



## kawa11 (29 Jun 2011)

From level 17 to 34 in about a week!

Whipped through about 20 Int. Dossiers and it's skyrocketed my medals and levels

Great game for an RPG addict like myself..

Cheers guys! ;D


----------



## a.schamb (29 Jun 2011)

Thanks to my huge boost in AtD (Thanks again Mike), I've gone up 5 ranks today, and have another int. dossier to complete once I get enough CR, which should bump me up another 2 ranks  :nod:


----------



## kratz (29 Jun 2011)

I've jumped 9 ranks this week thanks to Mike and the AttD boost. I figure I should be able to reach another 3 before the end of the week.


----------



## a.schamb (29 Jun 2011)

Up to 7 ranks today, will be able to get another two from another int. dossier  ;D


----------



## navymich (24 Jul 2011)

I'm sure that I will be jinxing myself by posting here but had to say....WOW!  How the heck did I make it to 5th and manage to still be holding this position?  And why couldn't I have played this well earlier!!  To all those NCMs out there: it can be done!


----------



## 3VP Highlander (27 Jul 2011)

Finally got to #2.  Now to try harder...


----------



## a.schamb (27 Jul 2011)

While it didn't seem too big at the time, the medal incentive where you receive +6% CE bumped me up 3 and a half ranks


----------



## SOES_vet (29 Jul 2011)

I think my overall strategy of working to keeping my combat readiness fairly robust has been paying off. I have been moving up in rank fairly consistently as a result. even though some of the other attributes are lacking a bit. Getting my CR up in value wasn't all that difficult when taking advantage of the medals. Also, I have recently been more cognizant of the daily challenges, which has been great at replenishing my Milpoints. I was a bit careless at first and almost ran out! 

I doubt I will be able to catch up with the big boys and girls playing this game but I'm still having lots of fun!


----------



## kawa11 (2 Aug 2011)

Success story?

Finally making it to the first page of the 'Roster' and into the top100!


----------



## kratz (2 Aug 2011)

Congrats kawa11,

It is becoming more challenging to climb that ladder with all the dedicated players.  ;D


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (5 Aug 2011)

kratz said:
			
		

> Congrats kawa11,
> 
> It is becoming more challenging to climb that ladder with all the dedicated players.  ;D



Definitely, although my metric :    n@ leader board pos = rank  hasn't shifted all that much since I started tracking it. right now it is at 77 , two months ago it was at 75.


----------



## SOES_vet (15 Aug 2011)

Made rank 100 today. 

w00t!

Fun game! Thanks again, Mike!


----------



## larry Strong (15 Aug 2011)

300 consecutive days today...............


----------



## KJK (17 Aug 2011)

293 days for me. I didn't think I had that long of an attention span!  ;D

KJK


----------



## MJP (1 Sep 2011)

Awesome climb by 3VPHighlander to take over first.  Good job dude!


----------



## 3VP Highlander (6 Sep 2011)

Thanks.  It has taken quite a while to catch up to you.  My better half keeps telling me that I am addicted to the game and need to get a better life.


----------



## navymich (20 Sep 2011)

I think this is the first time I've gotten all 3 challenges with just one mission!



> Your Morale modified the CE gained by 10% (20,246CE)
> You earned 964 by completing a daily challenge: 9629 Combat Experience!
> You earned 404 by completing a daily challenge: 398 CR Spent!
> You earned 430 by completing a daily challenge: 26 Successful Msn Streak!
> You earned a bonus 200 for completing all of todays daily challenges!


----------



## larry Strong (20 Sep 2011)

Same here:



> 2011-09-20 03:01:02 You earned a bonus 200 for completing all of todays daily challenges!
> 2011-09-20 03:01:02 You earned 430 by completing a daily challenge: 26 Successful Msn Streak!
> 2011-09-20 03:01:01 You earned 404 by completing a daily challenge: 398 CR Spent!
> 2011-09-20 03:01:01 You earned 964 by completing a daily challenge: 9629 Combat Experience!


----------



## Silverfire (2 Oct 2011)

I've made it to the first page! Currently in 98th place.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Oct 2011)

Nice! Glad to see even a 'late starter' can still compete.


----------



## Silverfire (2 Oct 2011)

I don't know whats worse;

The fact that I've invested so much time in the game,
The fact that I'm proud of my accomplishments in the game,
or the fact that its the only thing I have to be proud of lately    :-\


----------



## 3VP Highlander (7 Oct 2011)

You know I must be addicted when I'm closing in on 1,000,000 mil points spent.  Just under 6,000 to go.

Does that mean I qualify for the addict prize??


----------



## FlyingDutchman (8 Oct 2011)

3VP Highlander said:
			
		

> You know I must be addicted when I'm closing in on 1,000,000 mil points spent.  Just under 6,000 to go.
> 
> Does that mean I qualify for the addict prize??


Do you play it on a smart phone when you are not at home? If so, yes.


----------



## kratz (9 Oct 2011)

It took over a year, but I finally claimed the 100,000 MilPoints Medal.

Thank you for everyone who assisted me with getting there.


----------



## navymich (9 Oct 2011)

Shopping spree time!  Congrats kratz


----------



## SOES_vet (15 Oct 2011)

Broke Level 100, finally! 

w00t


----------



## AGame (15 Oct 2011)

I'm moving up in the game.


----------



## larry Strong (19 Oct 2011)

From level 0 to level 505 in 365 consecutive days


----------



## Silverfire (27 Oct 2011)

-.- Missed yesterday by 6 minutes.  That's the last time I do overtime at work....


----------



## FlyingDutchman (27 Oct 2011)

Silverfire said:
			
		

> -.- Missed yesterday by 6 minutes.  That's the last time I do overtime at work....


time for a smart phone, I am at work right now.


----------



## Silverfire (28 Oct 2011)

Oh I have an iPhone, I'm just not allowed using it while I'm working.  Something about focusing on customers?  :facepalm:

Edit to add;

I'm 92nd.  I'm climbing slowly up the ladder.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (11 Dec 2011)

And in the pointless achievements category: 39th to Rank 200! (Was aiming for 40th)...

By way of reference, i was 50th to 100


----------



## KJK (12 Dec 2011)

I made it to #12 today which I expect will be as high up the ladder as I will get. It has been an interesting 410 days.

KJK


----------



## navymich (18 Dec 2011)

It was a decent reign at #2, but I've finally been toppled.  Nice work Harris on climbing up.  And Chief Stoker, you're not far behind, good job.

On the plus side, I've actually been sleeping better and through the night!  Unfortunately it was my AO game that has suffered because of that (although it is worth it for sure), but I'm still holding on to my continuous days played (477 and counting!)


----------



## Stoker (18 Dec 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> It was a decent reign at #2, but I've finally been toppled.  Nice work Harris on climbing up.  And Chief Stoker, you're not far behind, good job.
> 
> On the plus side, I've actually been sleeping better and through the night!  Unfortunately it was my AO game that has suffered because of that (although it is worth it for sure), but I'm still holding on to my continuous days played (477 and counting!)



Thanks Mich you too. Not many NCM's coming up though.


----------



## Stoker (20 Dec 2011)

Wow just checked my medals and apparently I went up to 293 missions in a roll giving me that last combat readiness medal ;D


----------



## navymich (20 Dec 2011)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Wow just checked my medals and apparently I went up to 293 missions in a roll giving me that last combat readiness medal ;D



Nice!  I once got up to 246 before a fail.  Never even been close to that since.  I wonder how many people have actually managed to get that one?


----------



## larry Strong (20 Dec 2011)

I can't even get the 150 medal, the closest I have gotten is 129.


----------



## Solomance (21 Dec 2011)

Just got started a few days ago.
Rank: 6 (285CE / 350CE)
Noticed the medals rewards and was able to chain the CR benefit for a quick lvl up.

Not much but some. Just need my Milpoints now.


----------



## navymich (21 Dec 2011)

Solomance said:
			
		

> Just got started a few days ago.
> Rank: 6 (285CE / 350CE)
> Noticed the medals rewards and was able to chain the CR benefit for a quick lvl up.
> 
> Not much but some. Just need my Milpoints now.



Work towards the daily challenges.  You'll be amazed how quickly the MPs add up.  Welcome to the game


----------



## Solomance (21 Dec 2011)

Thanks for the ratings to get me started.


----------



## navymich (10 Jan 2012)

Consecutive Days ---- 500!!  Now that's dedication!  (aka no life, aka never far from an internet device...at least at some point during the day)


----------



## larry Strong (10 Jan 2012)

Very nice 

I see someone else did 320 rank levels today as well.......wow


----------



## 3VP Highlander (10 Jan 2012)

You are right 320 levels in one day... seems fishy to me.

 ???


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Jan 2012)

It is fishy and it's being dealt with.


----------



## Silverfire (12 Jan 2012)

73	[RICE]	112	1,452,526	700	56	81	92	222	1,970	1,094
74	Satavanan Jeyaratnam	200	1,384,920	3,045	540	380	146	407	17,058	5,865
75	Silverfire *	110	1,383,089	550	60	115	140	130	1,981	1,379

My confusion lies with whomever is ranked 74th.  How are they ranked 200 but have less CE?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Jan 2012)

That individual's account has been 'adjusted' as they were exploiting the system and rocketing through promotions as a result. The numbers aren't necessarily consistent as they have been manually adjusted.


----------



## Harris (13 Jan 2012)

airmich said:
			
		

> It was a decent reign at #2, but I've finally been toppled.  Nice work Harris on climbing up.  And Chief Stoker, you're not far behind, good job.
> 
> On the plus side, I've actually been sleeping better and through the night!  Unfortunately it was my AO game that has suffered because of that (although it is worth it for sure), but I'm still holding on to my continuous days played (477 and counting!)



Heh.  Thanks, but you can't imagine how much I want to set an alarm to get me up in the middle of the night to play my turns.   >


----------



## larry Strong (14 Jan 2012)

Harris said:
			
		

> Heh.  Thanks, but you can't imagine how much I want to set an alarm to get me up in the middle of the night to play my turns.   >



Fortunately for me, I have an excellent biological alarm clock accurate to 5 minutes. However the glaring crackberry screen, and time it takes to play does seem to draw the wrath of SWMBO.


----------



## 3VP Highlander (16 Jan 2012)

Harris, I suspect that you will reach the top shortly.  I will propably go off the net when I deploy in the next couple of weeks. It has been a challenge to get to the top, but fun.

Have a good one.


----------



## Harris (18 Jan 2012)

Best of luck on deployment.  I plan to get to rank 1000 and then probably take a break.  Besides I heard Mike will buy a special gold subscriber coin for the first to get to 1000.   >


----------



## navymich (18 Jan 2012)

I've heard it's similar to the gold subscriber coin for the first to get to 500 consecutive days.  

3VP - ditto to the good luck on deployment.

And yep, it's fun to have some challenge at the top.  Hard to catch up with so much difference in CR with you guys, but fun nonetheless.


----------



## Solomance (18 Jan 2012)

Had a fantastic run over the last few days. Grabbed a few daily bonuses and a few levels too. 
Came up just short of the 1000mp bonus today. Just too broke to buy my medal.

Looking forward to missing a whole lot of CR over my BMQ starting next week.

Once i get back to regular net access ill start climbing back up the ranks.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Jan 2012)

Actually the reward for breaking Rank 1,000 is that you'll probably break the game. I haven't added any data beyond that level!


----------



## 3VP Highlander (21 Jan 2012)

Well I have a month from today to get to 1000, after that access will be limited and the job will take prioirity.


----------



## Stoker (24 Jan 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Actually the reward for breaking Rank 1,000 is that you'll probably break the game. I haven't added any data beyond that level!



Mike are we expected to see any new levels or features soon?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Jan 2012)

While I have a lot of plans, I can't seem to pair that with a lot of time at the moment. So nothing new in the immediate term, but we are not done yet by a long shot. I'm actually considering hiring someone to do some work on the game to help keep things flowing along.


----------



## larry Strong (13 Apr 2012)

How do you get 62 levels in 18 hours?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Apr 2012)

Larry,

Which user did that?


----------



## larry Strong (26 May 2012)

Well it has been fun, however life is rearing it's head and I need to step back. I have a pup that has undergone leg surgery and needs a fair bit of TLC, as well as the fact that I am working 10 - 12 hours a day 7 days a week with my days off consisting of me going to school in an attempt to attain my National Construction Safety Officer certification, so sleep is winning over playing.

I had hoped to get to 1250 before stepping back but it's not to be.

Airmich you are in the breach


----------



## larry Strong (16 Jun 2012)

Kudos to Airmich, she's the leader of the pack. 


Well done young lady ;D


----------



## navymich (16 Jun 2012)

Thank you Larry, for your support and encouragement.  And thank you to everyone else that got a life so I could continue my climb!  ;D

Female NCO at the top!!   :nod:


----------



## navymich (6 Jul 2012)

2 Billion CE!


----------



## larry Strong (6 Jul 2012)

Excellent


----------



## larry Strong (6 Jul 2012)

Successful story today is having a longer winning streak than Airmich ;D for a change.


----------



## navymich (6 Jul 2012)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Successful story today is having a longer winning streak than Airmich ;D for a change.



Congrats!!  Thanks to an accidental double-tap on my Playbook this morning, I got Sad Panda'd so I've been out of play all day...giving you a great chance to catch back up!  :-\


----------



## larry Strong (6 Jul 2012)

Those suck, I have had a few of them over time.Not sure if it is just me but everyonce in a while I will go to do a mission and nothing will happen. Then when you do it again you get the "This mission costs X# of CR and you only have Y# of CR"? 

later
Larry


----------



## navymich (15 Sep 2012)

The mission I just did put our Combat Experience Theatre total over the 20 Trillion mark!   Ooooohhhh aaaahhhhh  ;D


----------



## larry Strong (15 Sep 2012)

Bravo ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Sep 2012)

Whoa... that's impressive!


----------



## larry Strong (3 Oct 2012)

1000 daily challenge's in the bag


----------



## navymich (3 Oct 2012)

Nicely done Larry!  What is next on your goal list?  1 sec refill??


----------



## larry Strong (3 Oct 2012)

Thanks Michelle   I hope all is well with you and your family.

1 sec refill is at 10400ish, I have a long ways to go yet. I am thinking of racking up missions till you reach the 2 sec refill, and then see how far we go.......


----------



## MeatheadMick (4 Oct 2012)

I've been playing steadily only for about a week, and just wonder what's the common way to level up and spend Merit Points.

Is it more beneficial to dump Merits into Regen or CR? Any tips would be appreciated,

Thanks Army.ca for making such an addictive FB game!

Current Stats:

Rank:	9
Combat Experience (CE):	792
Current Combat Readiness:	5
Max Combat Readiness (CR):
Allows you to conduct Missions	40
Total Combat Readiness Spent:	639
Total Combat Readiness Missed:	2,122
Combat Readiness Refill Period:	35:39
Initiative:
Speeds up CR regen	7
Situational Awareness (SA):
Increases chance of Mission success	7
Reputation:
Slows insurgency increase	0
Attention To Detail:
Find more Int, more often	0
Maintenance:
Prevent equipment loss during missions	6
Morale:	118
Intelligence Collected:	4
Current Dossier #:	2
Successful Missions:	110 (97%)
Current Successful Mission Streak:	5
Longest Successful Mission Streak:	75
Missions Failed:	3 (2%)
Current Failed Mission Streak:	0
Longest Failed Mission Streak:	1
Total Missions:	113
Locations Unlocked:	2
Insurgencies Locked Down:	0
Total MilPoints Spent:	975
Total Play Time:	01:43:23
Current Consecutive Days Played:	2
Sad Pandas triggered:	0
Max Consecutive Days Played:	6
Daily Challenges Completed:	2


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Oct 2012)

You'll have to find a balance between CR and Initiative to lower your timer. Put 1 point into each and find out how much it lowers the timer, then for the next few levels put everything into that. Rinse/repeat.


----------



## navymich (7 Oct 2012)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Thanks Michelle   I hope all is well with you and your family.
> 
> 1 sec refill is at 10400ish, I have a long ways to go yet. I am thinking of racking up missions till you reach the 2 sec refill, and then see how far we go.......



All is great, thanks Larry!

Just hit the 2 sec refill.  Wowzers, that time flies by now!


----------



## larry Strong (8 Oct 2012)

airmich said:
			
		

> All is great, thanks Larry!
> 
> Just hit the 2 sec refill.  Wowzers, that time flies by now!




Rats, no more lally gagging around I quess.....Well Done 

Here's the deal...last one to level 2000 is a rotten egg and donates 100000 Mil points to the bottom 100 players - I am sure Mike can use his powers and make that happen.


You up to it?

Later
Larry


----------



## navymich (8 May 2013)

It is almost time for me to pull pin on the game.  I've had a ton of fun and only wish that I had been as smart in play at the beginning as I feel that I am now.  Like any addiction, this wasn't an easy decision for me to make to quit.  But I need to cut the ties at some point.

I had a few goals in my mind that I wanted to reach, and I will hang on until most of those are hit.  I say most because the 1 sec. refill is still a long ways down the road so I am putting that idea away.

The two big ones for me are: 1000 days consecutive play (16 days to go) and rank 2000 (44 ranks to go).  I was going to work it so that I hit those on the same day and then walk away.  But I am also close to 10,000 refill, so I have chosen that day as my final.

Of course, that's what I say now.....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 May 2013)

Hahah, well congrats on making some serious milestones there mich! Had a look at your profile, and there are some impressive stats there, not the least of which is this one:

Total Play Time:	46 days 11:32:40

Feel like going outside now?


----------



## navymich (8 May 2013)

Not too bad over 1000 days.  Not even close to the leader (who should DEFINITELY get out more!!)

Total Time Played:	MMSS	103 days 14:41:46


I was almost thinking of holding out for 3 years too, but camping season is coming and I really should put the electronics away at some point.


----------



## larry Strong (8 May 2013)

Well done Michelle  

I pulled the pin after two years continuous play, got tired of waking up in the middle of the night trying to stay ahead of you.   ;D



Larry


----------



## navymich (8 May 2013)

And ditto me, trying to stay ahead of you!  I've only been playing during regular hours for quite awhile now.  Finally decided to create some missions of my own and I'm sailing along on them.  Time to pass on the crown, although it will take a few days for someone to creep up.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 May 2013)

airmich said:
			
		

> And ditto me, trying to stay ahead of you!  I've only been playing during regular hours for quite awhile now.  Finally decided to create some missions of my own and I'm sailing along on them.  Time to pass on the crown, although it will take a few days for someone to creep up.



Few weeks! I never got up at night to play, wasn't that dedicated. I've gotta work on my stats, pretty proud of having the highest stats (minus CR) of anyone in the game. Just need to improve my reputation.


----------



## navymich (8 May 2013)

I only played during the night if I happened to be up.  Helped being a shift worker too and being able to play more regularly those few days.

PC, you do have some great stats.  I've been pumping my points into CR for the most part.  I wonder how I would play differently if I started again.

(as for your reputation, I've heard that it is too far gone to ever improve  >


----------



## navymich (24 May 2013)

Rank:	airmich	2,000
Consecutive Days Played:	airmich	1,000

 ;D


----------

